# My First Try At Turning Steel



## mecompco (Jun 13, 2015)

Needed a couple sets of bushings for turning pen blanks between centers (instead of on a mandrel). Bearing in mind that this is the first time I've ever turned steel, I think they came out pretty good. They are within a couple thousandths of each other and the originals--given my current skills and equipment, that's the best I could do. Oh, and it took six hours, and I learned a lot. 





One set of Slimline and one set of Comfort bushings drilled for 60 degree centers.


----------



## brino (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi mecompco,

That's a great way to learn! Just jump in and do it....(safely, of course).
I bet if you did it again it would take less than 2 hours and be less than 1 thou. different.

Keep it up!
-brino


----------



## coolidge (Jun 13, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## mecompco (Jun 13, 2015)

Coolidge, those look great! .0002--wow! I don't think I can do that with my old Craftsman.

Brino, yes, I think next time things will be faster. I had to re-do a couple of them--MUCH easier to remove stock than put it back! ;-)


----------



## kvt (Jun 13, 2015)

The more you do the better and faster it will be to a certain point.  It also takes time each new project just to figure out how you want to set it up and turn it.   But once you do so much,   they it makes it easier to figure that out as well.  At that point you will be able to just look at your project and figure what you will need to do it.   Good luck and continue to make chips.


----------



## Franko (Jun 13, 2015)

Good work, mecompco. It looks pretty good from here. 

I'd be willing to bet that stepped shoulder axles are the first thing almost everyone makes with a new lathe. That's what I made the first time. Then, I started making collared  bushings for everything.


----------

